# LongTrac 680 3 Pt Lift Problems



## goebelmj (Aug 13, 2021)

I'm having a problem with the 3 Pt lift on my LongTrac 680. When I attempt to raise the lift nothing happens. If I then lower the lift lever the 3 Pt comes up 6-8 inches and stops. If I move the lift lever up and down around that point I can get the 3 Pt to raise all the way.

I've changed the fluid and filter.

Any help is greatly appreciated,

Mike G.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Good Morning Mike,

I cannot find a service/repair manual for your tractor. I don't believe such manual exists here in the States. If you can find an old timer tractor mechanic, he can probably repair the lift system without a manual. It's really unfortunate that Long sends these tractors over here with no support. 

Guys, remember this when looking for a tractor. Many are also buying Asian-built tractors that come with no support. We see this every day on the forum.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You are so right Harvey. Mike, maybe This site will give you a few options for your search. This tractor is actually a UTB out of Romania.








LongTrac 680 DTC


The LongTrac 680 DTC tractor was built in Romania by Universal (UTB), first for Long Agri, then for Farmtrac. It features a 64 hp (48 kW) UTB engine. For brand history, see Long.




tractors.fandom.com


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It's also important to note that not much (beside sheet metal and model numbers) ever changed with the UTB built tractors. Minor differences, maybe. Some have more speeds than others, different front axles on the 4WD models, wiring, cosmetics mostly. The basics are all pretty similar. This book will probably cover the hydraulics as well as any of them, regardless of model number.


home/owner/Downloads/Long%20Service%20Manual%20for%20360-460-510%20series%20(1).pdf


----------



## goebelmj (Aug 13, 2021)

Thanks fellas, I'm going to pull the pilot valve and take a look at it, this would be a simple fix if it's binding or stuck. Besides that, looks like I'll have to find a tractor shop.

Mike G.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

https://tractorpoint.com/pdf/Long-Service-Manual-360-460-510-series.pdf



This link might work better.


----------



## gasmith10 (Nov 9, 2016)

goebelmj said:


> Thanks fellas, I'm going to pull the pilot valve and take a look at it, this would be a simple fix if it's binding or stuck. Besides that, looks like I'll have to find a tractor shop.
> 
> Mike G.


Goebelmj, I had this happen with my 460 DTC and what I did is pull the valve assembly that's under the seat. Mine was under a 27mm spring-loaded cap that's directly over the pressure control valve that sticks out the front of the control valve housing.
I knew this was the problem because the valve assembly was stuck pretty good in there. Once I carefully worked it out of there, I cleaned it and buffed it using some very fine grit sandpaper. When you put it back in, it should move up and down freely using a finger to maneuver it.
I've not had that problem since. Of course, I make it a habit of cleaning it every time I clean the hydraulic filter too.

Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## goebelmj (Aug 13, 2021)

gasmith10 said:


> Goebelmj, I had this happen with my 460 DTC and what I did is pull the valve assembly that's under the seat. Mine was under a 27mm spring-loaded cap that's directly over the pressure control valve that sticks out the front of the control valve housing.
> I knew this was the problem because the valve assembly was stuck pretty good in there. Once I carefully worked it out of there, I cleaned it and buffed it using some very fine grit sandpaper. When you put it back in, it should move up and down freely using a finger to maneuver it.
> I've not had that problem since. Of course, I make it a habit of cleaning it every time I clean the hydraulic filter too.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U1 using Tractor Forum mobile app


That's my plan for now. I'm getting her home tomorrow and will pull the valve and check it out. That's a great idea, I'll pull it and clean it when I change the filter.

Thanks gasmith!!

Mike G.


----------



## goebelmj (Aug 13, 2021)

I pulled the pilot valve assembly and it was fairly clean. I cleaned and buffed it up and reinstalled it. I am running through the troubleshooting page of the Long Service Manual for 360-460-510 series manual and could use some help identifying a couple of components, #1 and #2 in the attached picture. Here are the troubleshooting recommendations from the manual.

1. Lack of Oil. 1. Fill up to level.
2. Control valve stuck. 2. Remove and clean it.
3. Pump inoperative. 3. Disassemble and inspect it.
4. Stuck drain valve. 4. Disassemble and inspect it.
5. Dirty pilot valve seat. 5. Disassemble and inspect it.
6. Safety valve or dis. valve plug too tight. 6. Disassemble and inspect it.

Thanks in advance...

Mike G


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

Mr. Mike G. 
I got my Universal / Long tractor manuals from www.farmmanualsfast.com . I got all 3 manuals: Owners, Service and Parts.


----------



## Hardhead18 (Sep 17, 2021)

Mr. Mike G,
You may also want to look into Fiat 680 DT. On my 445 some of the parts I'm getting are Fiat. Universal was the parent company of Long. They were bought by Fiat. Unsure the timeline on that. Hope this helps.


----------



## goebelmj (Aug 13, 2021)

Hardhead18 said:


> Mr. Mike G,
> You may also want to look into Fiat 680 DT. On my 445 some of the parts I'm getting are Fiat. Universal was the parent company of Long. They were bought by Fiat. Unsure the timeline on that. Hope this helps.


I’ll take a look hardhead. Thanks a ton for the information…

Mike G


----------

